# Plant ID please.



## Tahuboy (Sep 20, 2013)

Hi everyone could someone please help me identiy what plant i have in my tank? Originally i had bought it under the description of pennywort but something tells me it may not be. Just wanted to make sure.
thanks


----------



## TorontoPlantMan (Aug 16, 2013)

Yeah looks about right, looks like it came from some bad conditions though. Lot's of yellowing going on. Do you use any ferts?


----------



## Tahuboy (Sep 20, 2013)

Thanks for confirmation. No ferts yet just flourish once a week. It's in a holding tank until i clean and setup the big gal again. I've cleaned it up since the pic and seen lots of new growth coming out in less than a week which us promising.


----------



## TorontoPlantMan (Aug 16, 2013)

Tahuboy said:


> Thanks for confirmation. No ferts yet just flourish once a week. It's in a holding tank until i clean and setup the big gal again. I've cleaned it up since the pic and seen lots of new growth coming out in less than a week which us promising.


No problem. And oh nice that's good then, hopefully it comes back nice !


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

It looks nothing like pennywort. Looks more like unhealthy Bacopa Caroliniana. Your leafs are curling(macro defiency), your leafs are a little yellow(micro defuency). Did you get this from a LFS, it looks like it was dipped in chemicals which is common practice to get rid of disease, snails, algae etc.. probably dipped in bleach, Hydrogen peroxide, or Potassium Permanganate.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Tahuboy (Sep 20, 2013)

coldmantis said:


> It looks nothing like pennywort. Looks more like unhealthy Bacopa Caroliniana. Your leafs are curling(macro defiency), your leafs are a little yellow(micro defuency). Did you get this from a LFS, it looks like it was dipped in chemicals which is common practice to get rid of disease, snails, algae etc.. probably dipped in bleach, Hydrogen peroxide, or Potassium Permanganate.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4


Yea it was pretty sad looking in that pic it's doing a lot better now. I know i'm missing some macro love, after cleaning it up and seeing leaf growth formation i believe it is a pennywort. It's already out growing the water level in this small tank, can't wait to setup the bigger 10 gal and see it go to the top!


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

Tahuboy said:


> Yea it was pretty sad looking in that pic it's doing a lot better now. I know i'm missing some macro love, after cleaning it up and seeing leaf growth formation i believe it is a pennywort. It's already out growing the water level in this small tank, can't wait to setup the bigger 10 gal and see it go to the top!


can't be pennywort, pennywort is 1 leaf per side shoot, in your pic you have multiple leaves. This is what healthy pennywort looks like.


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

is it hornwort?


----------



## menagerie (Mar 18, 2006)

Lysimachia nummularia

It's more of a bog plant not well suited for permanent aquatic life, though I have seen it do fine in well lit tanks for years. It is often sold as an aquarium plant under the trade name Lloydiella or Creeping Jenny


----------



## Tahuboy (Sep 20, 2013)

menagerie said:


> Lysimachia nummularia
> 
> It's more of a bog plant not well suited for permanent aquatic life, though I have seen it do fine in well lit tanks for years. It is often sold as an aquarium plant under the trade name Lloydiella or Creeping Jenny


We have a winner! Thanks Menagerie I double checked some pics and it lookes exactly like creeping jenny or moneywort! I wonder if it will ever bloom? Haven't been to the store yet but it's definetly on my october bucket list.


----------



## Scotmando (Jul 10, 2011)

menagerie said:


> Lysimachia nummularia
> 
> It's more of a bog plant not well suited for permanent aquatic life, though I have seen it do fine in well lit tanks for years. It is often sold as an aquarium plant under the trade name Lloydiella or Creeping Jenny


I have this in my front garden. Also looks great as a trailing plant in potscapes. Comes in green & lime green.


----------

